# Problem with Psychopsis mariposa 'Green Valley'



## Susie11 (Aug 13, 2020)

My beloved psychopsis has three spikes. Just a few months ago she gave me three simultaneous blooms and they were very delightful. A few months on she has again began to bud up but this time only two spikes are involved. A few months ago one leaf turned yellow then brown although it was a very slow affair. The brown leaf still remains in situ. Her spike however did not produce a bud whilst the pseudo bulbs withgreen leaves did.



Now to my horror, the two remaining spikes' leaves are turning yellow too. The pseudo bulbs are still very plump and dark green. The root system is extremely healthy. One can only assume that the remaining leaves will all turn yellow then brown and finally, drop off.




She is a pretty little thing.




Any suggestions as to what might be causing this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ray (Aug 14, 2020)

Do I see mealybugs in that first photo? That could be part of the issue.

The potting mix looks to be old. Is it?

Yes or no to either and I’d recommend unposting it and checking the roots.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ray said:


> Do I see mealybugs in that first photo? That could be part of the issue.
> 
> The potting mix looks to be old. Is it?
> 
> Yes or no to either and I’d recommend unposting it and checking the roots.


Hi Ray, the roots are fine - lots of new emerging ones with bright tips, the white spot is diatomaceous earth and the bark is relatively new - this year. 

I am hoping that it is just sunburn. I might loose a few blooming seasons till she makes new bulbs and leaves again. Her bulbs are full and green even though the leaf has browned - it won't drop off either.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 14, 2020)

All I can say is that the leaves are yellowing / browning in the order that they appeared. The oldest was the first to go, now the second oldest, the next one looks like it will be soon joining in. This year's leaf is still bright green. Hmmm?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2020)

Spray for mealies.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Spray for mealies.


Thanks for the tip but there are no mealies, just diatomaceous earth - but I will go and check.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2020)

looks ominous.
whats the diatomaceous earth for?


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> looks ominous.
> whats the diatomaceous earth for?


Ominous???? 

I had a small fungus gnat problem so used it to get rid of them. 

Ominous????


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 15, 2020)

Best to clean and repot... Maybe cut off spikes. The plant might have ‘bloomed itself to death’ syndrome?


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 15, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Best to clean and repot... Maybe cut off spikes. The plant might have ‘bloomed itself to death’ syndrome?


Wow. Bloomed to death eh? Gosh doesn't sound too good however I shall wait and see with the spikes. 

Whilst the pbulbs are fat and green, I feel it best just to watch and wait. That no one knows for sure what the problem is, I don't feel as bad now. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ray (Aug 15, 2020)

In my experience, psychopsis retain there leaves for a long time and can rebloom over and over for years on the same spikes, so there is certainly _something _that’s awry, even if we cannot identify it from afar.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2020)

Ominous = dying


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Ray said:


> Do I see mealybugs in that first photo? That could be part of the issue.
> 
> The potting mix looks to be old. Is it?
> 
> Yes or no to either and I’d recommend unposting it and checking the roots.


I agree, it looks like either mealybugs or scale (some larval and fuzzy) at the base of the brown leaf. Doesn't really look like enough to do this to much damage on the leaves, though, unless they are feasting heavily on the roots unseen. I'd follow Ray's suggestion.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 16, 2020)

are you watering enough?


----------



## monocotman (Aug 16, 2020)

I agree with the others. The plant is definitely stressed and showing this by losing leaves. Quite what is the cause is unclear! It Is quite likely to die if it carries on as it is at present.
I would cut off the flower spikes and repot and give the plant time to recuperate. 
David


----------



## PeteM (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a psy. In the collection and had a similar issue. I found that every time I would water the plant would lose a new growth leaf. I finally worked up the courage to repot, what I’ve heard is they do not enjoy root disturbance And like to be pot bound. I potted mine in a shallow clay bulb pot. With a heavy helping of styrofoam peanuts on the bottom and a mix of small and medium orchiata or pinus radiata (kiwi bark), cut with perlite and charcoal.

Imo they need to breath a little and sulk when the media turns and they get too much water. Attached are pictures of mine. It’s in spike now, second flower about to open since repotting in February 2020. A few leaves got hit with a little mite damage In July before I could catch it.
I would recommend watering gingerly after repotting until the new roots establish.. And by that I mean only misting the sides and under the plant base Where the roots grow out..with a fine mist hand pump and hold back a true watering. That seemed to work for me. I still only water once a week at the most but can mist daily as needed.


----------



## Ray (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm going to disagree with the apparent disdain for water.

I was never successful growing ANY psychopsis, but got a great deal on some plants to resell, so thought I'd try again. They all sold out and I decided not to worry about it. Several months later I saw a spike emerging from behind a bench.

Apparently, a plant had gotten knocked off the bench and fell into a S/H pot I had set on the floor after a repot. It got automatically watered every other day via an overhead deluge system, so rooted and grew just fine, eventually spiking and blooming in a constantly moist environment.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 17, 2020)

Goes to show plants can adapt to many conditions as long as other variables are in balance.

The bottom line is this. The plant is having issues now. Best to unpot, treat and repot. Leaving it as is with all the possible excuses and reasons won’t help one bit. That’s my experience anyways. And I’ve saved many this way.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Ominous = dying


I know, that is why I was suspicious. She is still hanging on - for now.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> I agree, it looks like either mealybugs or scale (some larval and fuzzy) at the base of the brown leaf. Doesn't really look like enough to do this to much damage on the leaves, though, unless they are feasting heavily on the roots unseen. I'd follow Ray's suggestion.


Sorry for my late responses. I was not notified about futher responses.

I do not have mealy bugs!! I can assure everyone of that. I am sure that the plant is still healthy. I have no idea what is happening but I just intend to observe for now.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I agree with the others. The plant is definitely stressed and showing this by losing leaves. Quite what is the cause is unclear! It Is quite likely to die if it carries on as it is at present.
> I would cut off the flower spikes and repot and give the plant time to recuperate.
> David





Ozpaph said:


> are you watering enough?





PeteM said:


> I have a psy. In the collection and had a similar issue. I found that every time I would water the plant would lose a new growth leaf. I finally worked up the courage to repot, what I’ve heard is they do not enjoy root disturbance And like to be pot bound. I potted mine in a shallow clay bulb pot. With a heavy helping of styrofoam peanuts on the bottom and a mix of small and medium orchiata or pinus radiata (kiwi bark), cut with perlite and charcoal.
> 
> Imo they need to breath a little and sulk when the media turns and they get too much water. Attached are pictures of mine. It’s in spike now, second flower about to open since repotting in February 2020. A few leaves got hit with a little mite damage In July before I could catch it.
> I would recommend watering gingerly after repotting until the new roots establish.. And by that I mean only misting the sides and under the plant base Where the roots grow out..with a fine mist hand pump and hold back a true watering. That seemed to work for me. I still only water once a week at the most but can mist daily as needed.
> ...


Wow, she looks very healthy. I am impressed.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> are you watering enough?


Only when she gets dry. She is doing great with her roots. She is still healthy all over. Really firm pbulbs, healthy green spikes. One leaf has been dry and brown for four months now but her spike is still green and her pbulb is also green and firm. Just the dead leaf stubbornly holding on for dear life. If I pull it, it refuses to budge! She doesn't want to drop it. Very strange. So for me, since no one can definitively give me a fact about what is occuring, I am just going to wait and see. I actually feel better now


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I agree with the others. The plant is definitely stressed and showing this by losing leaves. Quite what is the cause is unclear! It Is quite likely to die if it carries on as it is at present.
> I would cut off the flower spikes and repot and give the plant time to recuperate.
> David


Thanks for the advice. I am going to leave her be however and just observe her for now. If I see her start to deteriorate at a more alarming rate i.e., her pbulbs start to rot, then I shall remove and repot asap!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 27, 2020)

keep us updated, please


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> keep us updated, please


Will do. I have just had a look at her and surprisingly, she appears to be in full bud again. One bud is through the sheaf and the other two are just swelling up inside of theirs. The last time, the buds turned yellow and died. They had green leaves then, now there is two brown ones. Very strange. 

I will let you know whether they bloom or not -


----------



## setaylien (Aug 27, 2020)

PeteM said:


> I have a psy. In the collection and had a similar issue. I found that every time I would water the plant would lose a new growth leaf. I finally worked up the courage to repot, what I’ve heard is they do not enjoy root disturbance And like to be pot bound. I potted mine in a shallow clay bulb pot. With a heavy helping of styrofoam peanuts on the bottom and a mix of small and medium orchiata or pinus radiata (kiwi bark), cut with perlite and charcoal.
> 
> Imo they need to breath a little and sulk when the media turns and they get too much water. Attached are pictures of mine. It’s in spike now, second flower about to open since repotting in February 2020. A few leaves got hit with a little mite damage In July before I could catch it.
> I would recommend watering gingerly after repotting until the new roots establish.. And by that I mean only misting the sides and under the plant base Where the roots grow out..with a fine mist hand pump and hold back a true watering. That seemed to work for me. I still only water once a week at the most but can mist daily as needed.
> ...


I have Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Hildos' which is growing well and has never had problems but I was told when I got it that it needs to be repotted annually because it does not tolerate either stale compost or mineral salt build-up. I use medium bark and the plant always dries out between waterings. When repotting I mostly drop the plant on to avoid too much root disturbance. So far, so good.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 23, 2020)

Well, she is blooming again - two buds, and has put out another new growth. The stubborn dead leaves are not going to be dropped. OK then plant, you do you. (Shrugs)


----------



## Bodil88 (Nov 15, 2022)

Ray said:


> I'm going to disagree with the apparent disdain for water.
> 
> I was never successful growing ANY psychopsis, but got a great deal on some plants to resell, so thought I'd try again. They all sold out and I decided not to worry about it. Several months later I saw a spike emerging from behind a bench.
> 
> Apparently, a plant had gotten knocked off the bench and fell into a S/H pot I had set on the floor after a repot. It got automatically watered every other day via an overhead deluge system, so rooted and grew just fine, eventually spiking and blooming in a constantly moist environment.


Hi Ray, Loved that story. Of my five Psychopsis two are now established in S/H and setting spikes, two are waiting to show new roots so as to be ready to transfer to S/H, and the fifth is in the ICU growing new roots after arriving with very few, dry and dying roots. My psys love water, humidity and good light. Your old friend, Bodil88


----------

